# Help finding lineage?



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Do you know what year she was born? And do you have any idea who her parents were. You can get a 3 or 5 generation pedigree from the AKC store.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Looking her up on AKC.org....

She was born Jan 28, 1984.... looks like she was the only one of her litter to be registered because doing the one digit difference both ways brought up completely different breeds. 

It looks like she got her CD and 2 legs of her Open title, but that's it. 

Did the breeder give a reason for rehoming her shy of her Open title? Was it hips or elbows?

http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=221094#animal

Here's her pedigree on offa.org.

http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=15985

^ Mom

http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=498

^ Dad


----------



## wayfinder (Sep 18, 2013)

On her OFA certificate it has her birthdate as 1/28/84. 

I have a copy of a five generational tree that starts with Tangelo's Sidekick (SD180984) and AM & CAN Ch Culynwoods Spirit of American CDX WCX SB792449. It goes on from there to the 5th generation, but starting at 3rd generation it's only names.

Does any of that help? I'll also go back to the AKC website and see if I can buy any additional information based on this.

Thanks!!


----------



## wayfinder (Sep 18, 2013)

I FOUND HER! 

I ordered the 4 generational report. I'm really hoping it leads to me a breeder.

I thought if I couldn't find her based on the AKC - she wasn't somehow listed.

Thanks thanks thanks!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

There's technically isn't a reason to order a pedigree from AKC since both parents have been loaded into K9Data.... including breeder information.


----------



## wayfinder (Sep 18, 2013)

*Megora (Kate)*

I bought her from Jan Shields (when Brite was 5) said that she had done "everything she ever asked of her". She even gave me a trophy that says "BOTC Trial - High Scoring Dog in Trial"

I'll be honest and say I really don't understand all of this, but she was a wicked smart dog.

When we got her she could "find mine" - find something in a group with your smell on it. If you said drop - she hit the floor like a marine.

That of course lasted only about a year - then it was "drop? Do I get a treat if I do?" We really didn't care. I told Jan we were looking for a best friend and would not show her and I probably wouldn't continue training her.

So, maybe the records are incomplete. Brite had no problems with her hips or eyes. She passed of heart failure at 15. Only sick a few weeks. This was our first golden and my first dog since childhood - so we didn't recognize the symptoms.

Anyway, I am very grateful for the links!!!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

You can find them through her parents on K9data. It does not appear that any full brothers or sisters where entered in K9data but half siblings are. 
I can understand wanting to have a link back to a heart dog. I love a dog that did produce a few litters but became a genetic dead end and I was so frustrated. 
Then I realized, that a dog today would be 5-15 generations from him. I don't know if the traits that I loved about "Guy" would have survived through the generations, the other dogs that contribute to the pedigree, different breeders goals and interpretations of the breed. 
If you are having a hard time finding a descendant, you could honor your girl by listing those things that made her "Brite" and find a breeder that shares a vision for their dogs that matches what was great and special about Brite.

Good luck in your search


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Wayfinder, check your messages.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

wayfinder said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I owned Culynwood Northshield Brite (Brite to me). Her AKC registration number was SE179711.
> 
> ...



Where are you from? There was a woman locally whose name is Lynn Fletcher in the Western PA area. I don't know her but know she bred Goldens. If this is the correct area, I can easily get her info.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow, no wonder she was smart, her dad was a Field Champion/Amateur Field Champion. And she was probably pretty too since her mom was an American/Canadian breed Champion.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Brite had an impressive pedigree for performance/field work. There are many dogs related to Brite on the sire side of the pedigree. Tangelo's Sidekick is a Hall Of Fame Retriever.


----------



## wayfinder (Sep 18, 2013)

The woman who I bought her from was a "collie person". Meaning, she bred and showed collies. 

BUT said she could never win in obedience and training and that's why she got a golden. she told me that when she went to the breeder, she had a tennis ball - rolled it in front of all the pups. Brite was the only one to retrieve it.

She told me that she would go to collie shows (sorry I don't know the vernacular) and talk about this amazing dog that had own this and that. She could see the crowd was like "a collie?" wow! Then, she'd bring Brite out. 

Man, I loved that dog.....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Is this her? 

Jan's Northshields Homepage

Looks like she's done pretty good with the collies after all. I wonder if she just decided to go back into or stick with her main breed and that's why she rehomed Brite.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a wonderful story and dog, with such a splendid pedigree.


----------

